# Mazzer SJ - damaged doser



## zid (Nov 22, 2012)

So I have finally bought a SJ off eBay and how it happens it arrived damaged. There is a dent on the doser and the plastic is smashed among other more minor things. I found a replacement plastic however I have no clue how to repair the dent. As it stands I can't close the doser lid cause the metal is bent.

Here's a picture - you can see how it's not perfectly round in the front:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0l6o59OCpDHeUFicDFUeVB6dXM/edit?usp=sharing

Any suggestion how to fix that? The metal seems to be really strong so popping it back in is not really an option..

Or maybe a link to where I can buy a new doser? I am considering between attempting to fix it or just return for a full refund.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

offer the seller to do a partial refund to cover the cost of a new doser, I have some available if it is just the body you need, let me know


----------



## zid (Nov 22, 2012)

great stuff - I've sent you a PM!


----------

